# Using hdparm on "Seagate Barracuda ATA IV ST340016A&quo

## net_keeper

Hy,

I have a "Seagate Barracuda ATA IV ST340016A" Hard drive.

I would like to accalarate him, Ive been told it's will accalarate it very much....

Im affraid to use hdparm, so I wont harm my hard disk.

Here's the info that Seagate provide:

http://www.seagate.com/cda/products/discsales/marketing/detail/0,1081,384,00.html

Now Here is what hdparm /dev/hda giving me:

```
/dev/hda:

 multcount    =  0 (off)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 12009/16/63, sectors = 78165360, start = 0

```

So its using very old settings...

Is someone could tell me what functions and what to do to accalarate and optimize it?

----------

## net_keeper

And usefull info:

```
bash-2.05b# hdparm -Tt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  1.02 seconds =125.02 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in 35.42 seconds =  1.81 MB/sec

```

And lots of info at Seagate:

http://www.seagate.com/cda/products/discsales/personal/family/0,1085,384,00.html

Mine is the second on the list

And another info:

```
bash-2.05b# hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=ST340016A, FwRev=3.19, SerialNo=3HSA5TJY

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=78165360

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: device does not report version:  1 2 3 4 5

```

Its all the info i can provide

----------

## AnvilDemon

The only options I use on my Raptors raid 0 are -d1 and -X70.

If you experience any problems i.e. freezing, locking up, or strange jitters when moving mouse try a lower -X setting, or just start lo like -d1 -X68 then work your way up with the -X number. Do not try anything higher than -X70 though.

Many people have probs with some of the -X settings but it is the one that will untap some if not all the speed for ya.

Hope this helps.

Anv

----------

## net_keeper

 *AnvilDemon wrote:*   

> The only options I use on my Raptors raid 0 are -d1 and -X70.
> 
> If you experience any problems i.e. freezing, locking up, or strange jitters when moving mouse try a lower -X setting, or just start lo like -d1 -X68 then work your way up with the -X number. Do not try anything higher than -X70 though.
> 
> Many people have probs with some of the -X settings but it is the one that will untap some if not all the speed for ya.
> ...

 

I didnt understand,

You say that i need to write:

hdparm -d1 and -X70 /dev/hda

and that will be enugh for my hard disk, and it's wont harm it?

And actually now i having problems with my mouse when he jumping and jittering...

----------

## net_keeper

By this guide:

http://carleeto.homeip.net/tips/udma.html

Check me please maybe im worng,

I can safeily write:

hdparm -d1 -X00 -m 16 /dev/hda

And even:

hdparm -d1 -X69 -m 16 /dev/hda

??

----------

## net_keeper

Ive lways recieving:

HDIO_SET_DMA Failed: Operation not permitted

----------

## Malakin

 *Quote:*   

> Ive lways recieving:
> 
> HDIO_SET_DMA Failed: Operation not permitted

 You need ide support for your motherboard compiled into your kernel.

After enabling DMA your 1.81 MB/sec should turn into about 48 MB/sec.

----------

## net_keeper

 *Malakin wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ive lways recieving:
> 
> HDIO_SET_DMA Failed: Operation not permitted You need ide support for your motherboard compiled into your kernel.
> 
> After enabling DMA your 1.81 MB/sec should turn into about 48 MB/sec.

 

I didnt find these option in the menuconfig,

What it's called and where is it?

And my motherboard is PC PARTNER

----------

## Kasjopayer

Under ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support ---> you must activate some settings:

```

[*] Generic PCI IDE chipset support

[*] Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

[*]        Use PCI DMA by default when available

```

And at least (probably the setting that is missing in your kernel configuration) you must enable the correct chipset support. If you have an intel motherboard you have to enable 

```

[*] Intel PIIXn chipsets support

[*]    PIIXn Tuning support

```

or if you have a VIA motherboard you try

```

[*] VIA82CXXX chipset support

```

.

If neither of them, try lspci and look for the host bridge. There you should find the manufacturer of the motherboard. In this case, try an approriate chipset support instead (like ali, sis, etc).

Kasjopayer

----------

